# Winter shelter for the backyard feral



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I've been feeding a backyard feral kitty for the past month. His name is Tux. Still afraid of humans though.

Made him a winter shelter today from materials laying around the house. Just need some straw maybe Home Depot or Lowe's will have them. 

Next is to figure out where to place the shelter. Hopefully Tux will use it.


----------



## sarah_anne (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice. 

My cats are indoor/outdoor, and I wanted to have a shelter for them outdoors. We found a small dogloo at a garage-the lady sold it to me for $3. I just need to find some straw or bedding or something as well.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll also suggest tinfoil taped inside along with the straw. I hope he uses it! It's a good size and should definitely help.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I'm curious. Why tin foil?
This one cost me almost nothing. The only cost involved is my time and the straw tomorrow. So I'm happy. 

Tux is not really comfortable with me yet. Usually he hides when I get too close. He hangs out in the backyard almost all summer. Especially in the daytime because its very warm and sunny. He likes to lay on top of the hot tub (cover). I'm guessing because it's a good vantage point where he can see everything. He can see directly across to the door (for feeding time) and the whole backyard and fences in case of mice or other cats!

Currently I feed him close to our doorway. I'm thinking to put the shelter next to our house not to far from the doorway. I welcome any suggestion or idea. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The tin foil may help with heat reflection...
Like some of those emergency blankets do!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Ok. I will definitely add tin foil. Thanks.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Keep it in a dry location too. You don't want the straw to get wet. If you have access to an electric circuit you could get a heated pet bed to put inside.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone remember if those tubs need to have 1 or 2 openings? (For an escape route?)


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Yes, I will def put it next to the house, less wind and no direct rain. Will put bricks underneath it so its level and off the ground. Will change a bit of the design maybe another door so he doesn't feel trapped or some sort of tarp as a cover protection. I will start feeding him close to the shelter so he can get more familiar with the area. And maybe put catnip inside. Have a bit of time here in the south before it gets really cold.


----------

